# 1979 gheenoe 13' Lowsider build W/ side console



## joeeth

This reminds me of the yada yada episode of Seinfeld. Dude you just yada yada'd the best part.


----------



## Rsrbljan

LOL. You're right. that's a fair assessment. 'twas late and I was tired. I'll get to formatting the build order post... Coming right up.


----------



## Rsrbljan

OK, So after I got it home, it was a complete break down. Originally I was not sure of what I wanted to build, but I knew I needed a couple of factors:

1) Front casting deck for fly casting
2) Idle power in ~18" of water
3) pole or oar in 6" of water
4) Ideal for solo, but workable with 2 people

First thing was a complete strip of hardware and begin sanding a rattle can paint job to look for cracks or any hull issues.



















When it was down to the original yellow gelcoat, I matched a few dings on the keel, but the chines were nearly perfect, and there were no real structure issues. flipped and ready to begin working interior












Also, I decided to have all of the original aluminum work soda blasted, not replaced with the newer plastic replacements or painted. Still glad I went this route.




























First and foremost was a transom repair. It was toast, but I was told it had never had more than an electric trolling motor on it. 










Knowing eventually I'd want to step up the power, I fully plated the rear, and did some build up of tie in to the sides and floor. Here was a test fit with the original 5hp long shaft merc I was planning on running. 










At this loing I was tired of working on saw horses, so I found a local trailer and with a little work it was perfect for the Gheenoe. I was testing the "roll and tip" method, having never used it, wanting to see what the results were. I bailed on it, but that's why it's 1/2 white in these pics.



















So at this point, I had the ability to level the boat on the trailer and start working on the front casting deck. Originally I had no plans for a rear deck and was planning on having fuel behind the rear bench. I knew I wanted 2 rod holders for 9' fly rods, and some small storage under the front bench. I decided to build around the factory benches since they were in sound structural shape, and I wasn't planning hatches.

Foam out, rod holders in...


----------



## Rsrbljan

I built the ribs for under the front deck, fiberglassed them, and then epoxied and glassed them into place.



















I opted for 3/4" thick ply decks, which as it turns out was overbuilt. that being said the extra weight up front probably helps more than it hurts. Again, originally I didn't plan fuel or battery up front, so I glassed the bottom side of the deck, and glassed it into place.



















So with the front deck on, I took the boat out for a float test, and realized right away that the floor stiffeners were GONE, and also that there was delamination of the rear bench from the floor. that allowed water in to the rear port stiffener. these are end grain balsa, but 30 years of exposure won the war:










Originally I was just going to patch it and also used that day to prep and glass in the front deck, and pull the middle bench. One day of stepping over that thing was enough for me.




























After a night of thinking about how far gone that one stiffener was, I opted to yank them all, and decided on level floors. These 2 items basically became my world for a while:










But after some work, here is the hull prepped for beginning fitment of floors.










After a few ideas, I opted for the center section only, wanting to keep weight to an absolute minimum, and also keep it as low in the hull as possible. Here's the floor section with first coat of fiberglass on the bottom side.










Also, with the stiffeners and center bench gone, the gaps they left needed to be filled. several layers of cloth, topped with chop mat filled them to above floor level so they could be sanded flush. obviously the new floor section was much stiffer than the original pieces. It was a MAJOR improvement in hull stability.



















At the same time I was finessing out the rear of the front deck to match the contour of the original front bench.


----------



## Rsrbljan

It was really the false floors that were the turning point for the project. I decided that I wanted to get as skinny as possibly, so a Jack plate was needed not only to compensate for the long shaft 5hp, but to get that motor up. Here's the jack plate being built:




























So back to floor work after ti was roughed together... I filleted and kitty haired the remaining gap and to get as smooth a transition as possible. 










Once done, the result was SOLID. Really improved the overall strength of the hull. this was my victory moment on those floors.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Big layups of fiberglass later...everything was structurally done on the floors. So with floors done and additional sanding for cosmetics done it was time for a primer coat. Very satisfying to see it in this state.



















This was the picture that carried my momentun though the end of what I originally planned. It was the background on my laptop for a while. LOL










I mounted the jack plate, and raised it UP. the long shaft was the wrong motor, but it was what I had and i certainly wasn't going to stay off the water. Here it it's first outing with level floors, and the new Yeti 35 I picked up for her










Oh sweet baby jesus the stares I got. For starters, not alot of gheenoes around here. as a matter of fact I'd never laid eyes on one before I went to buy mine. top that off with the  worlds most rediculously raised motor? awesome.

I ran it this way for a few outings before making the jump to a short shaft 1974 johnson. I had a guy make a trade for me for my Merc and some additional items, so it was a nothing out of pocket upgrade to a 9.9. it also allowed me to start getting things properly set up to be skinny and as quick as a 13'er can get.










I also began final paint work. I originally planned splatter paint, but taking the extra time to get everything smooth and straight meant pristine white decks. just what I wanted.










On my first outing with the 9.9, I had old plugs that fouled out on me, and then the pull start bolt walk up and seize against the fly wheel. Not exactly a confidence inspiring first run with that motor. I ended up losing power 1/2 way back across the reservoir I was running on, and with the larger chop, I quickly learned the limitations of a low sider. 

What was supposed to be a 30 minute test run got super sketchy. Sideways in chop taking breakers over the sides, trying to pull the bolt on the starter rewind to start the motor by using dock lines wrapped on the fly wheel, and bailing when i could with a milk jug. I thought I was going down. LOL. 

As soon as I got back, I started planning my bilge set-up. I opened the front deck under bench opening taller, and put my battery there, and wired in 500 GPH bilge with auto float and an over ride switch.




























At this point I was also starting to work on weight distribution, tuning in the motor height and trim, and this is where it ran best










With everything running, I went ahead and painted the exterior a color that reminded me of the tropics. I fell in love with Ambergris Caye in Belize, and this is the color of the skiff I first fished those flats from, or as close as I could recall from memory. I was unsure of the color as it's a lottle bright, but everyone said it was perfect, so it has stayed! Here's the first "real" outing with what I planned on being a finished boat. it was a crazy windy day so we ended up spinning for blue cats and saugeye locally. 

Sweet payoff


----------



## Skydiver

I used to own a 13' high sider, great little boats. Looks like you did a really nice job on this one.


----------



## Rsrbljan

Here is video from that morning, ran great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE219j9msk0

The boat also was christened... Due to me desire to be south in the salt, and my constant bitching about being in Ohio with the winters... My wife has said I have a bad attitude. I say I'm just at the wrong latitude, so the boat was named Bad Latitude since it is also forced to be with me in Ohio.










So at this point thins start to go off the rails. I had a perfectly fishing one man tiller boat, but I didn't have the height I wanted to spot carp, especially since the flats are rarely crystal, and you're chasing plumes and shadows a lot of the time. This was my original BAD idea... it was really more for a mock up. Still a bad idea. LOL










Still, I can't have finished projects, and thought maybe I'd do a rear deck. If I was going to do a rear deck I needed to get the fuel move forward, which I hadn't planned for. I did have enough room between the front deck supports for my 3 gallon tank. I suppose I'd rather be lucky than good.



















So after that worked out, I decided hell with it, lets go rear deck. I was built it originally large enough for the yeti to be placed on it so I could spot fish better. Also, I decided to sand out and redo some small imperfections in the floor... there were a few fiberglass "Drips" that were making me crazy. Rear decks were made for 1/4" and 1/2" ply to keep the weight in the rear down as much as possible.























































It was at this point I also wrapped up the hull side gussets with built in rod holders, and again after much sanding, paint was done.




























Picked up a caolina cooler works rod holder for my "backup" spin and casting gear on non-fly friendly days, and this was how she fished for nearly a month. 




















It was also the first rime I ran WAY up into a feeder river. I was amazed and where I could get to. it's no Jet Jon, but for me, it's perfect. I thought at this point I was really done.



















That is until I got tired of constantly nearly falling out of the boat due to water on GLOSS PAINT. I began planning out my non-slip measures.

I wanted something thin... not spongey. I toped for 4mm thick Hydrturf. Here was the original layout plan










I also came across thid 3 legged shower seat that was PERFECT for a front casting platform. It gave me the height I wanted to be able to better see and present to long shot carp.










When the turf came in I made made an illustrator file and ran test pattern on our router table at work. fit needed a little tweaking, but pretty solid to start



















Here's the press page:










Ran the turf, and laid it down.



















Also painted and secure the casting platform, and turf'ed the top of it with scraps. I took a 40"x46" sheet to the absolute max.










More to come, just need a lunch break form all the typing and linking!


----------



## Rsrbljan

So I picked up a poling platform on a forum for cheap that had been chopped down. Here are the original mock ups for placement



















I had plates cut and welded on, and mounted it in place. There is no access under the bench in the rear, so the back 2 holes are bolted down, and the front is screwed down.



















Also, I Pickup up a used t-bag, as the 'noe doesn't have much real storage, and clear decks are a bit of a pet peeve for me. I couldn't get the back to hold tight to the bottom of the platform, so I cut off all the strapping and installed aluminum grommets to mount the bag directly to the bottom of the platform with stainless screws.





































I had a large enough scrap of turf to do the space on the rear deck, and this was how clear I was able to keep my decks after having the storage in the t-bag. Makes me a happy guy. pardon all the spin gear, the wife and I were going out this day and she freaks when I sling a bass bug past her while fly casting.



















Finally looks like a proper micro skiff!










Here's another beauty shot looking towards the stern










So now that I had a platform, I had this idea that I should be able to stand on the rear deck and lean against my platform, or even sit on the platform to run. that extra rear weight  was causing issues obviously, and also I'd found myself a few times in real skinny water wanting to get up on plane quick. a Hydrofoil was the clear choice, so I opted for the SE200.










I'm sure it's costing me top end speed, but with the low sider, eliminating as much squat as possible help inspire confidence, and now this thing JUMPS on plane. Of course if you run at WOT for extneded periods with only a 3 gallon tank, and don't check your fuel before you go, you're bound to have this idiot moment. Glad these 2 king guys could give me a tow










Also, that jack plate board was meant to be temporary, but even 2-3 runs might have been too many. here's what happens to ply with minimal moisture exposure.










Picked up a 1 1/2" thick scrap of starboard and updated that plate










Also, since the motor IS easily upgradable, a friendly forum member sold me a bunch of parts from a 15hp. Carb, reed shim plates, and tuned exhaust. I've got the carb and reed valves done, but the exhaust needs a water tube hole welded and repaired.










Here's a vid of the motor after the 15hp conversion at idle. Run like a champ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_GpBqnH_U

Also, I wanted additional rod storage for then I'm running 2-up. generally we have 6 rods total. a 5 or 6 weight carp rod, and a 9 or 10 weight musky rod, plus each carry a backup spin or bait caster. Again, I don't like stuff on my decks so using scrap starboard I built clamp on fly rod holders. here's the cliff notes version























































Here she is as she sits now when running fully rigged and to capacity with rods. Looks like a trolling rig. LOL.  










I have been chasing speed ghosts... as I should be seeing much better top end than I have been. I had a non-marked prop that I thought was cavitating, but as it turns out it had spun it's hub. i'd never seen one "kind of" go, but this one would just sporatically slip, and then grab again. I re-propped back to a factory original and was able to get another inch of rise in the jack plate when combined with the foil. here's where my motor now sits. I'm not going to risk any higher without a water pressure guage, but It MIGHT be able to come up more with a heavy cupped prop. not sure if i need it at this point.


----------



## Rsrbljan

And that brings me to my current adventure. The 1974 johnson tiller has a pretty drastic left hand angle. it requires a u joint style tiller extension, and when you combine that with tightened clearances from the poling platform and t-bag, I've decided to put in a small side console. 

I have sourced the original 1974 remotes, and just finished rebuilding them, and getting the motor mounts installed and connected. 



















My plan is to pull the yeti when alone (most of the time) and I'll have much easier fore to aft walking path, PLUS I regain 100% of my turning radius. The console will be place so I can still use the existing tie downs for the cooler when running with a second person.

I'm sure there will be debate about whether a console makes sense on a 13 gheenoe, but in the end it keep me occupied, and is what I want. 

If nothing else it's one of a kind.


----------



## PG350

Awesome build and glad you took the time to share with us.


----------



## Net 30

Great Build! 

You owe it to yourself to bring her South and get some salt & slime on her.

I'm diggin' the side console…...


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Thats awesome.


----------



## Rsrbljan

Thanks for all the words of positivity. It built relatively quick, they really are simple little craft. I'd love to get it salty, just need to figure out when and where. 

Teleflex system came in today, and the 11" wheel will be here next week. The top of the console is built, but until I can dry fit for wheel height, cable clearances, ect, there's no reason to do much more at the moment. 

It will have to mount to the top rail and then have a support leg on the inside. Bummer for easy rod storage on the starboard side, but it's still workable, and more importantly it Is safe. There's just not enough structure in the freeboard section of the gheenoe to support the entire console.


----------



## Godzuki86

Very cool little rig. The rod holders are saweeeet! Can't wait to see it done with the console. 

Andy


----------



## Rsrbljan

A few things done. I'm mocking up my console from wood due to ease of construction to make sure everything is operable, and then will tear it down and build it from either 3/4" thick PVC sheet material, or possibly (maybe) create a female mold and actually create it from glass. I'm strongly leaning towards the sheet material because it's still 100% composite, will take less time, and it'll get me back on the water faster. If there was a market for 13'er mini consoles maybe I'd make a mold. LOL.  

I opted to under mount the controls box right into the console. I really want the most compact helm possible, and this setup still leaves me room for the kill button, tiny tach, and a small ram mount for my handheld GPS or phone.

Pics of the mock up thus far.


----------



## DavidIvey

That's gives me so much motivation to finish my B-60! 

What thickness of wood did you use for your decks and what OZ cloth? 

Again, awesome build!


----------



## Rsrbljan

Dave:
3/4" for front deck and false floors, the rear decks are 1/4" and 1/2" to shave any possible weight I can to keep it as weight forward as possible.

Also:
I'm wrapped on the console mock up for the weekend. I made a 1 1/2" tall steering column riser by using screwing the bezel over onto 3/4" material and using it as a guide for a flush cut bit on my router. laminated the pieces together, then to the console top, and drilled my holes for the hub mounting plate. worked out great. I should have the height I need to reasonably stand and "hunch" yet still navigate with better visibility through some of the stumpy rocky woody stuff I fish through.

Tomorrow however, I'm going carpin'.

tight lines everyone.



















EDIT** - One more pic of it in the skiff.


----------



## Rsrbljan

Waiting on the wheel to arrive, and my Ram mount, but started shaping in elements on the console. Mounted the kill button, as well. I'm debating now on just glassing the holy hell out of the wooden console and calling it done, and not rebuilding from composites... I'm kind of itching to get back on the water. Went out in a buddy's boat over the weekend to get some temporary relief. Just made me want to get this back in the skinny stuff sooner!


----------



## Rsrbljan

Wheel and ram mount came in this afternoon. all my clearances are good, so I'm ready to start finalizing everything. I'm travelling for the holiday weekend, but next week I'll get this wrapped.

I still need to build a mount for the steerer tube, but short of that, all the parts and pieces are in place to wrap this up.


----------



## swampfox

Nice work! Glass that bitch and paint her white. Then fish the hell outta her


----------



## Rsrbljan

All my stainless and brass hardware is together, so I test fit everything, drilled my mounting holes oversized, and filled them with kitty hair. Re-drilled my mounting holes and now the holes are 100% encapsulated. 

Got my first coat of glass down on the top, and about 3/4 blocked out. Hoping to have everything glassed by end of this week. The compound curves gave me some struggles, but after sanding out the wrinkles, a second coat of glass will fill it all in.


----------



## Rsrbljan

Console is 100% complete and all accessories are mounted, and the steering hub and wheel are installed once and for all. I'm going to wait to tomorrow afternoon to install the controls and secure it into place to give the paint some additional cure time. If I stick a fingerprint into it at this point, I'll freak. 

Final mounted shots tomorrow night.


----------



## yeffy

I've got a 13' lowsider as well, but this is just outrageous…very cool build, looking forward to hearing how the wet test goes


----------



## Rsrbljan

I got impatient, and the remotes went in fairly easy. Just mounting the console permanently tomorrow! 

Pardon the boats condition... She's still a mess!


----------



## erikb85

I like that rig. How much do you love the non skid padding? Go ahead and talk me into it.


----------



## Mooseknuckle

This thing is sweet.


----------



## Rsrbljan

Riverbum - I'm not big on "spongey" floor materials, but this was the hydroturf in 4mm. I picked it up from the "clearance" section of their site, a 40"x60" piece with 3m adhesive for like $80ish shipped to my door. totally worth while, and has held up great thus far.

Mounted the console the the rail this morning. The aluminum angle Idea worked perfect and gave me another 1.5" of rise to the entire console. It's marine adhesive and stainless screwed to the side of the console, and aluminum riveted to the rub rail.










Then onto wiring the kill button and the tach. everything is double heat shrinked, and uses heat shrink butt connectors. the extension for the tach cable was soldered in place. I don't want any additional impedance effecting the readings on it. also double heat shrunk after soldering.










Then it was just cable management. I checked cable tolerances and lengths and zip tied everything down. I'm going to just use a large wire loom to wrap this. It's out of the way enough as is.










I am working on the support leg for the inside of the console, but I think for now I'm just going to make something temp out of PVC and then use the previous suggestion of the "scrap" length of aluminum tube from the poling platform legs to make a nice aluminum version with quality flanges on each end. I've just come too far to cheap out now.

Finals as it stands right now:


----------



## erikb85

Im eager to hear how she poles for carp. The console looks great.


----------



## Rsrbljan

> Im eager to hear how she poles for carp.  The console looks great.


Thanks. Glad it's done to be honest, ready to be back in the water.

Before I opted for the console, I had her out several times poling for golden bones. Poles great. Would pole even better if I had a "real" pole... my fabbed heap of crap doesn't get it done very well.


----------



## erikb85

So im guessing you are comfortable on the platform with another guy on the front casting. It should do better than the aluminum boat hull slap that sends em scootin every time.


----------



## Rsrbljan

As counter intuitive as it seems, the only time I really use the rear platform is with someone up front. The Lowsider has so little weight that it rides bow high and develops a little hull slap when alone. It also doesn't track as well. 

When I'm alone, I usually am on the front platform to move, and them post up on the rear for better visibility to present to a fish.


----------



## erikb85

Makes sense. Im sure the poling platform is a nice lean bar for a rear angler if you're river fishing. At least in.my head thats how im justifying it for my boat.


----------



## Rsrbljan

I love my rear platform.

It's THE best place to sit and eat lunch or drink a brewski. 

Also needed it to hang a t-bag for much needed storage. Plain and simple it's the best way to spot fish above all else... 

It also works well as a leaning post and a place to strip line when you're fishing out of the back standing on the deck facing the stern, just as you're thinking.

Most important? it's the easiest place to sit and ridicule the person up front who just botched a cast at a good fish. ;D

Totally multi functional for the way I fish.


----------



## Rsrbljan

There is ample space on the front and back side of the console for the support leg, just not right and left of the steering hub gear box. I'm locating the pole on the stern side, as that lets me tuck my gear bag UNDER the console, making for even more open floors. 

Also, I've abandoned the front casting platform. instead I'm putting a second set of tie downs and will use the Yeti for a front platform. multi-functional, more stable, AND get even more weight forward. Plus, when I've got a second with me, it can just be moved from mid to front for moving to fishing. easy-peasy.  

AND! I found grey large diameter wire loom to wrap the wiring. it looks much nicer than exposed cabling and nearly matches the hydroturf. killer.

Warning: support leg just placed for test, not secured, thus not square or 100% placed.


----------



## Rsrbljan

FINISHED CONSOLE UPDATE: 

Well folks, the time has come. This project is wrapped. I spent some time this evening finishing the starboard flanges, and routing the edges for a more finished look on them. Some stainless screws, 5200 to seal the penetrations on the deck, and a little exterior white caulking to make all all the seams nice and pretty, and this one is done-zo. I'll get some photos of the wet test later this week. My suicide knob will be here tomorrow, and then it's off to the races.

I also put some "foot pads" on the decks where the Yeti sits. for the life of me I can't get those non-slip feet not to wear through paint. the pads were a quick and easy fix. I'll put some on the front deck where the yeti sits as a casting platform as soon as I get everything cleaned up. The 'noe is still a mess from all the work...

If i can get a buddy to help me, I'll get some shoreline shots of how she's running, and what it looks like on the fly.  

Photos from all angles, and one from the driver's seat. Rock on.


----------



## erikb85

Video or it didnt happen.


----------



## joeeth

Super clean, and what an original idea to put that console in. You did a great job keeping it clean and crisp with a finished, professional look. 

Congrats on the updates. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Rsrbljan

So one last big update... Then the remainder of this post will be minor tweaks and fishing shots the rest of the year.

For the steering, I decided to use a transom mount tube adapter, but build an angle mount off the jack plate for it to secure to. here's a brief photo overview of the build. I picked the part up used for $20, so I replaced the stripped hardware with stainless, and cleared the tube and applied new litmus grease. super smooth in operation.



























































































And after all of that, I still had an hour of daylight left, so I opted to do the non-rational thing and go wet test it! So for starters, I'm not sure why but it is so much more "fun" as a side console. I think it's because I've finally got exactly what I wanted. I do have to say that I had this huge grin on my face the entire time. 

The motor didn't run great. I've got an air leak in my quick connect, I can hear it hiss when the bulb is pumped, so occassionally I hit chop or change speed, and the motor would die. quick pump of the bulb and it would start right back up. I'm going to go ahead and replace the fuel pump and water impeller, just to make sure everything is 100%.

Tach worked great, steering worked great, gps mount was perfectly placed, and everything was rock solid. I did take a video right after I hit the water, but I'm going to hit up the gopro and make a proper video.

Beauty pics from tonight on the water.


----------



## erikb85

It wears 34 years old well.


----------



## Rsrbljan

Had an issue with the fuel line quick release pulling in air... simply pulled it, and put an in line fuel filter in. I wanted something clear to be able to see if the motor was holding a prime. 

Front yeti tie downs are in, fuel problems fixed, and suicide knob installed. this one's wrapped minus re-propping. I went ahead and ran a video to show it in action, but I'm working on one with shore line video to see it passing by. this is an on board walkaround and test run video.

Results after re-prop, and the "Actual" finished video to come later.

No Idea how to imbed a video here, so linky.
http://youtu.be/6eQOAaDLhCA


----------



## Rsrbljan

Picked up a 19' loop today. Just cleaned it up and stoked to get it in the water. Major upgrade over my 16' PVC home brew solution


----------



## GSSF

Props to you, bro. That is sick and super clean. Love a custom touch- or 2!


----------



## permitchaser

I have to be honest I am not generally a Gheenoe fan but yours is the bomb. I wish I had one like that for my grandson to fish the Intercostal in Oak Island, NC. But I need my big fat flats boat to chase Tarpon and run the Cape Fear river that always has wind. Also with 4 grandson and a Son in Law and daughter I need room for 4 at a time

I have not fly fished for Carp as of yet but hear they are harder than Bone Fish to make bite

Great job on a classic boat


----------



## Damon

Dude, I love your gheenoe.


----------



## Godzuki86

> I have to be honest I am not generally a Gheenoe fan but yours is the bomb. I wish I had one like that for my grandson to fish the Intercostal in Oak Island, NC. But I need my big fat flats boat to chase Tarpon and run the Cape Fear river that always has wind. Also with 4 grandson and a Son in Law and daughter I need room for 4 at a time
> 
> I have not fly fished for Carp as of yet but hear they are harder than Bone Fish to make bite
> 
> Great job on a classic boat


Permit chaser, I'm just curious. You say you "big fat flats boat" all the time? How wide or fat is it?


----------



## permitchaser

It has a 90" beam and 18' 6" long. Rides like a dream in any kind of water I have been in so far ( 3' chop ) Posting pictures when it gets back from the shop

What flies do you use for Carp


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Very Cool Resurrection ...And Nice Work! 'bet them mid-west boys think your "not from 'round these parts" with that salty set up! ;D Great Job and keep the pics coming.


----------



## Rsrbljan

> What flies do you use for Carp


Depends on conditions. A staple is the classic "Barry's carp fly" but really anything buggy looking is a good place to start. Really, depending on what the fish is doing, dictates fly. And even more than that, a splash-free presentation. They're spooky as all get out. 

Easiest pick up is when they are rooting in mud. any thing nymph like tossed about a foot in front of them, and strip set when you see them move to it. They pick up vibration, so TINY strips, trying not to really move the fly, just jiggle it, is a great approach. 

They're catchable in most all conditions, but that's a great high percentage place to start... As high as carp get. 

Without standing in front of one and talking about what they're doing, it's difficult to teach, as their behaviors directly dictate how you chase them down.


----------



## Rsrbljan

> Very Cool Resurrection ...And Nice Work! 'bet them mid-west boys think your "not from 'round these parts" with that salty set up! ;D Great Job and keep the pics coming.


Thanks man. Seeing your work this is a huge compliment. When I'm up poling, I'm basically a tourist attraction. People stop and just watch me.

Good news is I am heading to matlacha in the coming weeks with the gheenoe to put her in her proper environment. I'm exhausted by muddy murky ohio water.


----------



## erikb85

> When I'm up poling, I'm basically a tourist attraction. People stop and just watch me.


I can relate to this.


----------



## permitchaser

> What flies do you use for Carp
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on conditions. A staple is the classic "Barry's carp fly" but really anything buggy looking is a good place to start. Really, depending on what the fish is doing, dictates fly. And even more than that, a splash-free presentation. They're spooky as all get out.
> 
> Easiest pick up is when they are rooting in mud. any thing nymph like tossed about a foot in front of them, and strip set  when you see them move to it. They pick up vibration, so TINY strips, trying not to really move the fly, just jiggle it, is a great approach.
> 
> They're catchable in most all conditions, but that's a great high percentage place to start... As high as carp get.
> 
> Without standing in front of one and talking about what they're doing, it's difficult to teach, as their behaviors directly dictate how you chase them down.
Click to expand...

Thanks I tie very buggy flies i am going to try some next spring. ill have to use my Canoe were I am going


----------



## Rsrbljan

Need some help with those more experienced than myself...

So I have a clearance issue when trying to tilt up the motor. It's not totally an issue in the deeper lakes here up North, but I went to pole in one of my fav carp flats and couldn't due to not being able to tilt the motor. 

At first I thought I'd make a cotter pin and disconnect on the steering linkage, but that seemed un-safe, this evening I took it apart and that wouldn't have worked regardless due to clearances when tilted up.

thoughts? There is no tilt tube option on this motor, so I'm somewhat restricted to the transom mount adapter I've got.

When down:









When up:


----------



## erikb85

Did you buy adhesive backed Hydroturf or did you buy an off the shelf glue>?


----------



## Rsrbljan

> Did you buy adhesive backed Hydroturf or did you buy an off the shelf glue>?


Adhesive backed. The 3m product they use is an industry best. it's hard to beat, and saves a ton of work.


----------



## Rsrbljan

So I'm headed to FL to get this craft salty from Sept 5th through the 14th. Super excited to get her back in the water she was bred for. 

The last few weeks have been reliability updates to support the trip... motor had all new lower unit seals done, and of course an impeller. Trailer is almost a complete rebuild. bearings, races, wiring, lights, jack stand, wheels, and tires.

My new stainless prop should be here today or tomorrow as well. 9.25 x 9 power tech with heavy cupping. 

If anything, the trip has made me get the whole rig in top shape. it's ready to roll for the next few years to be sure!


----------



## Jestevez

Dude Awsome work! Get her slimed up quick!


----------



## Rsrbljan

Custom powertech stainless prop came in yesterday and I wet tested the setup last night. I went from a cavitating and slippery 18-19 MPH top end to a SOLID 23MPH top end with a cruising speed in the mid 18-19 MPH range.

Prop is a 9.25x9 stainless with heavy heavy cupping. prop vendor said it's in line with the most cupping he's ever done. I'm sure it cost me top end but I'd rather be 2" skinnier than 2MPH faster.

I'm at the height limit of the water intake on my motor currently, so it's as skinny as this rig will get.


----------



## Rsrbljan

Boat is back from the fab shop, and the platform was reduced 7". hard to believe given it's still a decent height. A few observations:

1) The BEST thing is that I can now start the motor and set choke all from ABOVE the platform. before I was reaching under and that sucked. Now everything is easy access from top side. Rock on.

2) I was able to keep the t-bag. I was worried it was going to interfere with motor cables, but the bag is pliable enough that it works totally fine.

3) the platform is now just a "step up and down" instead of sitting, rotating, and then standing. it makes the whole ordeal much easier and significantly more stable.

4) It's perfect sitting height. feet flat on the deck and totally comfortable. before the legs were swinging free due to height.

5) Getting under mangrove tunnels should require considerable amounts less work now. I'm all for less work.

All in all, it's a good change. my buddies will be more comfortable up there, and I'll spend more time on the front of my boat casting instead of always on the back poling. We're all set for Florida in t-minus 2 days. sweeeet. Pics!





































Platform top needs a refinish, but clearly not before the trip.


----------



## erikb85

Looks good man.


----------



## Zipper146

Fluffer that's a awesome job you did on that!!!! Is that Seadek? Did you do all the work yourself? I love gheenoes, but am to clumbsy to fish in them, especially with a couple of beers in me.
If you ever haul it to SW Fl I'll put you in some killer spots with it for Reds, Snook,& trout.

Nice Build!


----------



## Rsrbljan

Zipper - it is hydroturf. 4mm straight groove cut. 

I also dropped you a PM on those spots.

I'm headed the Matlacha tomorrow (17 hour drive) and will be fishing in FL for 9 days. Definitely would love any advice on spots! I'm not new to fishing salt, just have no specific idea of where to go, only general knowledge. We've been planning this trip for months, super stoked to get this little craft back into its home waters. 

Have a buddy near flamingo so I'll probably head there for a day or two as well. Goal is to stay mobile and cover as much water as needed to have a few awesome days in there. 

Flamingo and mosquito are on my "fishing list", so I'd love to cross those off, but really, any local help would be awesome.


----------



## Zipper146

How do you post single pics on your post with photobucket or do you use a different app?


----------



## Zipper146

Did you get my reply on Matlacha?


----------



## Rsrbljan

I got your pm... Thanks ton man. 

For images, I upload to imgur.com, then use their direct link to post them. Quick and simple.


----------



## Zipper146

How'd you make out in Matlacha?


----------



## Rsrbljan

I'm here for 7 days, but today I caught my first snook, red, and sea trout. I'm headed back out for poons, I love them and really want to bag that Everglades grand slam right out of the gates. 

I spent most of the day dragging through mangrove tunnels looking for big snook. I usually fly fish for bones and tarpon in the keys in Florida, so this is a new game for me. 

This little boat gets places others just can't. That being said, I'm about to go in the market for a 16' boat. Even though I'll lose draft, I'll pick up done speed and weather wil impact me less. Those afternoon pop ups wreak HAVOC on a 13' low sider. 

It can get straight scary. 

Pic!


----------



## Zipper146

Very nice! Slam is great! The grand slam is even better, it's hard to seal the deal with the tarpon! Was that Matlacha? Did you make it to Deer Stop Keys?

We're going to do some gator hunting SUN night, I should try to go in the morning and get a grand slam. Add a gator to it? WHAT KIND OF SLAM would that be? haha

Post some more pics of what you got.

Nice red!


----------

